# 19th Annual Ice Fishing Extravaganza



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Game on for this Saturday January 24th for the 19th Annual Ice Fishing Extravaganza in Brainerd, MN.

Ticket sales are going well and ice conditions and in great shape with a consistent 18 inches throughout the contest area.

Buses are running from Brainerd International Raceway starting at 8am.

Bring your own bait, it is not sold on the ice.

Tickets are $45 and can be bought around town and on the ice the day of the contest.

Hope to see some NODAKOUTDOORS people on the ice.

Taylor


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

How deep is the snow on the ice this year?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Snow depth varies from literally nothing to 24".

Walking traffic will have good plowed roads.

Good luck, and catch a fish.


----------

